# Last call for Halloween / Haunt new articles / news / info



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2008)

We are getting ready to finish up the September issue!

Would you like to be included in the next edition of "Home Haunt News"?

We would like to publish YOUR pictures of your home haunt.
OR perhaps we can do a story on your projects or haunt.

Let us know if you would like to be featured in this or other upcoming editions.

Send us email us at: [email protected]


Home Haunt News


----------

